# Audi ILMC driver lineup rumors and conjecture.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

A recent issue of Autosport magazine has "confirmed" that Allan McNish and Dindo Capello will drive an Audi R15 in most if not all rounds of the 2010 Intercontinental Le Mans Cup. However, Audi has yet to confirm driver lineups for their second car, as to whether or not it will be a permanent lineup (Tom Kristensen and Mike Rockenfeller would likely get tapped for the job), or will be a revolving door line up that changes per race, similar to what Peugeot is doing (a drivers championship isn't part of the 2010 ILMC).

This is rumor and conjecture, and I'd say wait for an Audi press release regarding the ILMC if one wants something definate, as one will probably be coming soon with Silverstone being a few weeks away.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Audi confirms ILMC driver line ups.*

The site Endurance Info has run the Audi Sport PR piece, and you guys will run it, but Audi has announced their ILMC driver lineups.

Allan McNish and Tom Kristensen will be teamed together in all 3 races, with Dindo Capello teamed with a second driver at Silversone and China (Timo Bernhard and Romain Dumas respectivly), and will drive with Allan and Tom at PLM, where the second car will have the driver line up of Andre Lotterer, Beniot Treluyer, and Marcel Fassler.


----------

